# Estwing - leather handle grip - oil??



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

cleaning up an old Estwing hatchet - varnish is wore off and the leather is dry - see suggestions of using mink oil, mineral oil, neetsfoot oil and warmed combo mix of varnish & oil ....

any suggests?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> cleaning up an old Estwing hatchet - varnish is wore off and the leather is dry - see suggestions of using mink oil, mineral oil, neetsfoot oil and warmed combo mix of varnish & oil ....
> 
> any suggests?


Some years ago I contacted Estwing about this very issue. If memory serves they recommended a light coating of mineral oil and suggested limited exposure to sunlight during storage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pretty cool pics/story about one guy's Estwing Leather Handle Replacement Job;

Estwing Leather Handle Repair


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Neatsfoot oil. Job done.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Some years ago I contacted Estwing about this very issue. If memory serves they recommended a light coating of mineral oil and suggested limited exposure to sunlight during storage.


their official response is mineral or mink oil ....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> their official response is mineral or mink oil ....


Mink oil is greasy. Neatsfoot will condition the leather but will not be greasy. Get sum!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If you warm the leather, the oil will soak in better and not just sit on the surface


----------

